# Leak after use of steamer



## nufanDK (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi everyone.

I have a problem with my Delonghi Magnifica S Ecam 21.117.b, which I bought used, as it has started to leak after I use the steamer. From what I can see, it leaks right behind the small red container (https://rounded.com/delonghi-magnifica-s-ecam-21.117.b-s-ecam-21.117.sb-box-condensate-tray-left-5313213551.html), which I guess is designed to gather these kinds of small leaks. I can see that it runs out of the large black container at the back instead of staying inside of it until it reaches the "mouth"-piece for that container.

I noticed that the bottom screw for that container wasn't tight, and I could keep turning it, so I changed it to a new screw, which was just a little bit wider, but it still leaks (see image3).

Does anyone have any thoughts or advice on this?

I have considered that maybe it lacks like a rubber seal for the black container, but it doesn't seem like it was born with that however. So any ideas or thoughts on this are welcome. I've tested, and it only happens when I finish using the steamer and turn the steamer off. It does not happen when I just brew coffee.

Thank you all in advance for any help on this.

Best regards

Thomas

Image1

Image2

Image3


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Not familiar with the machine ut from white patches it looks like you have a problem with limescale.

From the position it looks like you could possibly have a leak from the steam tap / valve and the water runs down the back.

Try running it open to see if you can see the leak.


----------



## nufanDK (Oct 19, 2019)

Thank you for your response ?

I have briefly considered the limescale problem, but I think that the white patches you can see are from the leaked water. I am running it open at the moment (I mean with the sides off as on the images) and it seems to leak from the bottom of the big black container, but at the "backwall", hence my theory about the missing rubber seal. However, I'm almost 100% sure that the previous owners hadn't opened it before, so if a rubber seal is missing it has been missing from the factory.

Although as I'm writing this, I start thinking that maybe you ment, to run it without the black container attached to see if the leak is more visible? Is that what you ment?


----------



## style (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi,

did you manage to fix it?

I have exactly the same problem here.

I already changed solenoid for steam, checked heater and all pipes and no visible leak, but after I make drink with milk, I find leak under red basket.

When preparing regular coffe (wo milk), leak is not there, so I suppose has something to do with steam line.


----------



## CC1 (Oct 8, 2020)

I have the same problem with an ECAM 23.460. it is intermittent and seems to behave the moment I rip it open and run it with the condenser hoses pulled off to find which one has the leak. I'm working under the assumption that a steam leak during frothing heats the condenser sufficiently for it to pass steam back up into the body around the condenser. This eventually cools and runs back down, conveniently missing the tray and catch pot.


----------

